# I'm gone, mostly.  Can't answer questions.



## RangerWickett (Dec 23, 2002)

Just so people know, I'm at my home, away from college because of the Christmas break.  I don't have internet access here, and have to rely on my friends, so that's why I haven't been answering many questions.


----------



## r-kelleg (Dec 24, 2002)

we will wait  
merry Xmass to all of you


----------

